# GFCF Diet in a survival situation



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

My son has aspergers syndrome (type of autism) and many have recommended the GFCF diet

www.gfcfdiet.com

I am still looking for cookbooks to help us prepare adequate food for him. In a survival situation it seems the more harder to do.

Does anyone have any experience with restricted diet like this in hard times ? 
Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Your best bet with this is going to the celiac forum and learning as much as possible about gluten free and how to make the gluten free flours by scratch.. Like grinding rice for flours and beans for flours and once you learn how to cook and feed your son properly you can start learning to store what he needs and the basic ingredients to make what he needs from scratch.
This is something that I have been thinking about due to my daughters new sister in law(her hubby's brother's wife, sheesh that made my brain hurt lol) has celiac and was just diagnosed before her child was born so we are all still learning about it.
So we try to include her at family functions by cooking some if not all of the meal gluten free. The only thing she couldn't have at the grandbabies birthday party was the cake but she knew in advance and brought a kiwi, coconut zucchini cake with lime frosting for herself and us so that we could see how good some of the recipes end up... and I must say that it was yummy- I don't have the recipe but I do know that it was a mix of rice flour and coconut flours instead of wheat.
Celiac Forum


----------



## suzyq (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi. My daughter is GF, but not CF, due to celiac disease. Fruits, vegetables, and meat are all naturally GFCF. We did try the GFCF diet many years ago because she also had a diagnosis of high functioning autism (now changed to intellectual disability). I know that any GFCF dairy products were actually soy based; but I don't know how soy is for long-term storage, and some people can't tolerate soy.

Emerald is right that you will find a lot of information at celiac.com, especially their message boards. There are many people there with multiple food sensitivities in addition to gluten.

You will probably want to experiment with different types of homemade breads to determine what type of flour ingredients you will want to store (something that I also need to do).


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

When you are doing the celiac search , and need to do email contact don't use your main email, a lot of people , at least when we were searching are out to sell you information and the endless buy this buy that emails gets old, a hotmail address that you can abandon is handy for these types.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Great ideas and info 

Thank you very much


----------

